# I Want to buy a new seat?



## chaps

I want to upgrade my seat on my hobie outback. What do you recommend? 

Thanks


----------



## oxbeast1210

good question I just got it and want to do the same
seat was driving me crazy


----------



## bbarton13

surf to summit seat is what ive always heard, i know i saw some nice seats at outcast that had pockets and rod holders on the back but didnt catch the name.. could be the same..or just find a way to put a pa seat on it..lol


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i took my upgraded seat off my trident john, super good seat i just bought a better one a while back. you can have this one


----------



## BlackJeep

When I upgrade it'll be the Surf to Summit GTS Expedition. 2" of compressed foam and lots of support, but it is $190. Heard good things about it from users and vendors. I think Brandonshobie has one and could probably tell you.


----------



## chaps

jdhkingfisher said:


> i took my upgraded seat off my trident john, super good seat i just bought a better one a while back. you can have this one


Sweet, thanks. Maybe you can bring it Friday morning.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

yessir, it has a ocean kayak logo on it though haha


----------



## bimini

*New Seat for Outback*

Not sure if the Surf to Summit GTS Expedition will fit your Outback, but it's the best seat available. I never even used the Ocean Kayak seat that came with my 2011 OK Trident 15. Trust me, I'm a big guy and I have never been uncomfortable. It has strong straps and back support like no other.


----------



## Brandonshobie

With just alittle bit of mods the Surf to Summit GTS Expedition will work just fine in a outback in fact I have those seats in all my kayaks. A good seat is worth putting money into!


----------



## pompanopete

I just ordered the Surf to Summit GTS expedition seat and fish bag from kayak1. Looking forward to trying it out. LOL My early xmas and birthday present. I sure hope its worth the money!!! Hey Brandon do i need to add any hardware?


----------



## superchua

Just my two cents. I looked at the surf to summit seats and ended up upgrading to the Feel Free Kingfisher Seat from kayafishingsupplies.com. Very well built and comfortable. The seat cushion is wedged so it is lower at the bum area and higher at the thighs. This seems to promote a pretty nice sitting position. May be better ergonomics than a standard flat cushion. I'm sure the Surf to Summit seats are really comfy too


----------



## Blue Waters

I have a surf to summit seat for sale at $100 that I never used, it will fit Hobie Kayaks just need some adjustments -- 324-2933 --


----------



## oxbeast1210

Where u located and what model is it if 
chaps does not need it ill take it


----------



## Blue Waters

*kayak seat*

I have a GTS surf to summit seat brand new that retails on Hook1 for $150 and I will sell it for $100. It can be modified to fit Hobie kayaks. Call (850)324-2933


----------



## oxbeast1210

SUperchua do you still like that seat?


----------



## efing001

*For sale?*

Anyone still have any of these seats for sale?


----------



## LUNDY

i have an austin kayak gone fishing seat for sale for 80.00, its a 125.00 seat that hasn't even left the box! up for anyone just pm me!


----------



## Native Son

LUNDY said:


> i have an austin kayak gone fishing seat for sale for 80.00, its a 125.00 seat that hasn't even left the box! up for anyone just pm me!


The gone fishin is a great seat. I paddled right at 8 miles round trip yesterday in one. I ordered mine from Austin and spent $125. If you are still looking for a seat this is a great seat at a great price


----------



## Rhenium

I have a pescador. Was thinking about a new seat. What are my options?


----------



## Bayou Country

Rhenium said:


> I have a pescador. Was thinking about a new seat. What are my options?


if you want the same thing, you can get the whole assembly from austin kayak online. I think it was about 50 bucks.


----------



## jspooney

spend as much as you can on a good seat. One of the most important part of your yak.


----------



## AhGotcha

Gone Fishing. Austinkayak.com Bang for the buck. 130
Rod holders back & side tackle pockets. Comes with tackle holders too.

http://m.austinkayak.com/phone/prodDetails.php?ID=2545


----------

